# Cost of EMT Basic Course...



## RunnerD1987 (Nov 28, 2010)

I am looking into taking a EMT Basic course at the local community college. Going over the cost with additional fees due to school policy; it averages about $1050. Will have to call the school to see if that is the correct amount. Was expecting to pay at most $900. Would that usually be the average cost of an EMT B course? Appreciate the response.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Nov 28, 2010)

~$1050.00 h34r:


----------



## RunnerD1987 (Nov 28, 2010)

Exactly my thought. Was looking at doing the payment plan with the course being six credits and is a allied health class; so clinical fee may be applied. It would be $102 for College fees + $5 for Student Fees + $25 for the plan + 33% of tuition $252 + Lab/Studio fees, should be none + Clinical Fees $187 + Part 2 of tuition $252 + Part 3 of tuition $252. Actually makes it more than I mentioned, $1075. Hoping they are not including clinical fees, which would make it $888 that seems reasonable.:unsure:


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 28, 2010)

Just checked my own local community college, it's a 7-credit course there and looks to be about ~$974 including all fees and whatnot, but not including books.

Two questions come to mind:

1. If you'd already figured you'd have to pay about $900, is paying $150 more that big a deal?

2. Do you not have the option of taking it for free through a local volunteer fire department? (You've probably already thought of this and I'm sure you have perfectly valid reasons for not going this route; I'm just making sure all the bases are covered.)


----------



## Level1pedstech (Nov 28, 2010)

My old departments ALS provider is offering its yearly basic class for 425.00 which includes books and supplies. This course takes the usual EMT-B material and molds it into a course taught with 911 responders in mind. Along with the usual dribble and war stories there is a heavy emphasis put on scenarios and hands on skills practice. Practicing over and over doing what your going to be doing when you arrive on scene makes for a better trained provider. I know many programs are lacking in hands on scenario practice especially the accelerated ones.

 The course is 156 hours plus 24 hours of ER time and 24 hours of ride out time on an ALS rig. All students are already members of paid or volunteer agencies in the area and class size is limited to 30 students. Instructors are seasoned 911 medics and others active in prehospital EMS. After having talked with dozens of people about what they got out of their basic class I am thankful to have had such a great opportunity. I wish more courses offered this concept I think you would see alot more competent (at least in the 911 setting) EMT-B's coming on line.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Nov 28, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> Just checked my own local community college, it's a 7-credit course there and looks to be about ~$974 including all fees and whatnot, but not including books.
> 
> Two questions come to mind:
> 
> ...



 Good advice about checking for a volunteer agency that might foot the bill. 1000.00 plus is alot to put up out of pocket when you look at the dismal prospects of getting a job when your finished. Even if you go straight to medic that market has tightened up in most areas.


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Nov 28, 2010)

I paid $115.00 and $70 to take the NREMT-B test.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 28, 2010)

My EMT-B course through a CC was a six hour course for... $55 I think... Plus the $100 bucks or so to test.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 28, 2010)

It really depends on where you're at.

My EMT was $300.  My Paramedic, all inclusive with books, card classes, insurance etc etc, was less than $3000.


----------



## ERMedic (Nov 29, 2010)

Depends where you go. Tech schools in my area $1500 is average, the next county over where I attended for my EMT course (2006) was $215 plus books/uniforms so about $350total. My paramedic class (2008 to 2009) was $16,000!


----------



## RunnerD1987 (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow $16,000! Think the highest I saw for Paramedic in my area is $12,000. Hoping it is only $900 makes it much easier to pay in small amounts.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Dec 2, 2010)

In North Carolina, classes are free if you are working as a FF or EMT, but you have to pay for books, insurance, and some clinical fees. You are also responsible for the uniform, but in all it's still less than $300 for the intermediate class.


----------

